# Trek 5000 - what else did you ride and why did you choose it (or not)?



## MSC2 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

I'm buying a new road bike, with a budget of $1800-2000. Just test rode the Trek 5000, Cannondale R1000, Felt F2C (out of price range, but it was in stock), and Specialized Roubaix Elite. The Trek was my favorite ride of the 4, but I'm also looking at two bikes I haven't yet tested: the Litespeed Firenze and the Giant TCR3/TCR2 composites. Obviously, fit, etc. is paramount, but I am interested if anyone has thoughts from their own experience on how these bikes and they way they ride compare. If you did or didn't go with the Trek 5000, why or why not?

Thanks,

MSC
Cambridge, MA


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Ridden 531, 753 steel bikes, Cannondale, Kinesis Alu road bike, no-name generic alu bike with carbon forks.

Chose a trek because it was the best carbon bike around, had been well tested in the Tour, was unchanged for a number of years, proving the original design was good.

..and it was black.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I just got a 2004 Trek 5000...*

...and I think it's a great ride. I already had a 2002 Litespeed Tuscany...also a great bike. So why did I buy the Trek? Other than the fact that you can never have too many bikes, that is? My Litespeed feels like it's aiming for the crit bike end of the spectrum...ti is supposed to have a real lively feel ("the titanium tingle") and while both bikes have identical head/seat tube angles, the Trek has a little longer top tube and chain stays...and it feels just a little bit more like an all-day-in-the-saddle steed. One thing you've probably noticed with the Trek 5000 is that you get a really good frame, pretty light wheels, and decent components (Shimano 105 brakes and front derailleur, Ultegra rear derailleur) selected to give you some good stuff but keep the price down....


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have an '03 5500 with D/A 10 spd. I think the new 5000 is the same frame and fork as I've got. Given that the geometry is the same, I see very little difference between these and the Madone 5.2. I like the fact that the 5000 is a proven product and should last for a long, long time. I think they are a great bargain.


----------



## Dallassite (Sep 14, 2004)

*2004 Trek 5000*



SkiRacer55 said:


> ...and I think it's a great ride. I already had a 2002 Litespeed Tuscany...also a great bike. So why did I buy the Trek? Other than the fact that you can never have too many bikes, that is? My Litespeed feels like it's aiming for the crit bike end of the spectrum...ti is supposed to have a real lively feel ("the titanium tingle") and while both bikes have identical head/seat tube angles, the Trek has a little longer top tube and chain stays...and it feels just a little bit more like an all-day-in-the-saddle steed. One thing you've probably noticed with the Trek 5000 is that you get a really good frame, pretty light wheels, and decent components (Shimano 105 brakes and front derailleur, Ultegra rear derailleur) selected to give you some good stuff but keep the price down....


...I bought a '04 5000 last year..I have already added a fork and X lite seatpost..My next project would be to possibly upgrade from the Shimano 105 cassette to the Ultegra cassette ( I'am still debating)..I really was not too impressed with the '05 5000 because of the subtraction of Shimano compon..


----------



## sgrayson (May 26, 2005)

*Trek 5000*

I just finished the same process that you described. You can't go wrong with any of the three. I test rode the R1000, the Roubaix Elite and the Trek 5000. After 13 years riding my Cannondale SR600 it was time to upgrade. It was a gruelling process and definately not a situation of comparing apples to apples. The R1000 has all Ultegra components which is nice. But I ended up liking the Carbon Fiber ride even though both the Elite and the Trek 5000 have Ultegra rear derailler and shifters while the rest of the components are 105. The Elite that I was looking at came with below par wheels. I ended up going with the Trek 5000 as of Tuesday and love it. The Trek had nice wheels on it as well. I also went with Ultegra pedals. I love it. But if you like the ride of the Roubaix and can get good wheels then that is a good option too--even though I am a long time fan of Cannondale. Good luck.








MSC2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm buying a new road bike, with a budget of $1800-2000. Just test rode the Trek 5000, Cannondale R1000, Felt F2C (out of price range, but it was in stock), and Specialized Roubaix Elite. The Trek was my favorite ride of the 4, but I'm also looking at two bikes I haven't yet tested: the Litespeed Firenze and the Giant TCR3/TCR2 composites. Obviously, fit, etc. is paramount, but I am interested if anyone has thoughts from their own experience on how these bikes and they way they ride compare. If you did or didn't go with the Trek 5000, why or why not?
> 
> ...


----------



## emv3003 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Trek 5000*



MSC2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm buying a new road bike, with a budget of $1800-2000. Just test rode the Trek 5000, Cannondale R1000, Felt F2C (out of price range, but it was in stock), and Specialized Roubaix Elite. The Trek was my favorite ride of the 4, but I'm also looking at two bikes I haven't yet tested: the Litespeed Firenze and the Giant TCR3/TCR2 composites. Obviously, fit, etc. is paramount, but I am interested if anyone has thoughts from their own experience on how these bikes and they way they ride compare. If you did or didn't go with the Trek 5000, why or why not?
> 
> ...


I bought a 2005 Trek 5000 a couple of months ago. The weather where I live has been really bad so I have only put a few hundred kilometres on it. The ride is incredibly smooth as the frame dampens alot of the road vibration. This is a great bike for longer rides and at the same time fantastic for high speed workouts. I do find that due to the silky smoothness of the bike you sometimes feel that you are not going as fast as you really are. Aluminum throws you all over the place so you always feel like you are riding on the edge of disaster, this bike always keeps you in control. All bikes in this price range are good, its personal preference that will finally help you make the final decision. I have no regrets. The 5000 is perfect for me and if I need to I can always upgrade some of the components in time. As a casual rider averaging 32 km/h for 30 - 40 km rides this is a fantastic bike.

The other thing to keep in mind is that Trek has alot of experience with the Carbon Fibre frames. Most other manufactureres are slowly adding more and more carbon to their frames in an effort to catch up, with out looking like they are trying to copy Trek. 

Good luck in your decision.

Eirc


----------

